# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  كتب اليك ياملاكي

## max_11

من الأول سددت عيني عليك 
وسددت انته علي اخطر سهم 
ومن الأول سلمت كلبي بأديك 
واشواق نيرانك علي تنزل حمم 
انته بس اشر حبيبي اليوم اجيك 
واتبرع بعمري الك اقسم قسم 
انته روحي والنبض انه اسميك 
وتدري من حبك ابد ما انفطم 
اخذ مني نبض خليه يرويك 
نبض من الحياة انطيك بلسم 
الك روح وكلب وكلشي أهديك 
وتضل طول العمر مايوم تندم 
لو يصح بيدي حبيبي ابروحي انفيك 
وكلشي من دونك ابد مابيه طعم 
أنته وياي أشترك أنطيني وانطيك 
وانه وياك أشترك بالروح والدم 
أذا مرة اعطشت بشفافي أسكيك 
الك عندي فرع من بئر زمزم 
مدرسة العشك داخت وحارت بيك 
وعلى أيدك أريد اليوم أتعلم 
انته بس اشر حبيبي اليوم اجيك 
واتبرع بعمري الك أقسم قسم

----------


## mouhane

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Devx

thanks for this words

----------


## hicham6600

شكرا لك  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## elfarshoty

جميل

----------


## yousef groumi

شكر جزيلا

----------

